# Static Caravan



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

We bought a static caravan last weekend.

Mrs. P has been hankering after one for a while and we were visiting her cousin's last weekend and she pointed out that the one next to her was for sale next thing was we were viewing it!

Site is at Machynlleth and our windows overlook Snowdonia, It's very quiet and peaceful, no clubhouse etc so no kids running riot but there is a hotel so there is a bit of a social life too and the town is walkable, really looking forward to moving in.

Anyone else got one? Any tips? Anyone know of a good forum? :biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Me and the wife have always said we would love to live in a static caravan when we are older/retired . Love the sound of rain on the roof


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've got a trailer tent for sale if anyone's interested.......

....I'm not helping, am I?......


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

handlehall said:


> We bought a static caravan last weekend.
> 
> Mrs. P has been hankering after one for a while and we were visiting her cousin's last weekend and she pointed out that the one next to her was for sale next thing was we were viewing it!
> 
> ...


 Is this for permanent residence or a holiday home? I've always fancied living in one, easy maintenance (as they are one storey) some really nice sites about and the insides are usually really nice and airy feeling


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a holiday home, the inside is nice and light and the more modern pent roof designs mean you get a bit more headroom.

On this particular site you can't stay overnight for 6 weeks in the year.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Anyone else got one? Any tips? Anyone know of a good forum? :biggrin:


 Lidl's bathroom mousse is good for cleaning off external mould.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Static caravan... sounds like an electrical problem.

Look up "Trailer Park Boys", I'm sure you'll find many useful insights. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

handlehall said:


> We bought a static caravan last weekend.
> 
> Mrs. P has been hankering after one for a while and we were visiting her cousin's last weekend and she pointed out that the one next to her was for sale next thing was we were viewing it!
> 
> ...


 Me and the missus bought one 4 weeks ago, just outside Bridlington. Have been every weekend since. Find it peaceful and relaxing. Nothing on the site, it's all happening on the site across the road. So it's best of both worlds :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

graham1981 said:


> Is this for permanent residence or a holiday home? I've always fancied living in one, easy maintenance (as they are one storey) some really nice sites about and the insides are usually really nice and airy feeling


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

handlehall said:


> It's a holiday home, the inside is nice and light and the more modern pent roof designs mean you get a bit more headroom.
> 
> On this particular site you can't stay overnight for 6 weeks in the year.


 That's to get around paying Council Tax (and allow the site owner time to refurb the site without punters around). The dodge is to lock up at the beginning of the six-week break, and short-term rent a cottage or farmhouse.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nobbythesheep said:


> That's to get around paying Council Tax (and allow the site owner time to refurb the site without punters around). The dodge is to lock up at the beginning of the six-week break, and short-term rent a cottage or farmhouse.


 Or get a camper van for a six week road trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Had a caravan .. but sold it last year, now hire our the statics as wont fly abroad and prefer to stay in this country 

Love them, and only tip I can give is use plenty of damp traps, as long as you replace them regularly they really do help prevent damp 

Hope you enjoy 

Cheers

Sulie


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Or get a camper van for a six week road trip. :thumbsup:


 It's just for holidays but I think some of the other owners live there and then go to Benidorm or stay with family for 6 weeks.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

handlehall said:


> It's just for holidays but I think some of the other owners live there and then go to Benidorm or stay with family for 6 weeks.


 That sounds like an excellent idea, although I like tranquility, so perhaps a change of location for the six weeks. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Only way to go, don't like the campsite??Hitch up and move on.

Although Big M wasn't too impressed with the "trailer park trash" tag so I only bought a truck but I was very tempted with the whole rig back when I quit the rat race.

It would have been perfect for Benidorm

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My "home from home"

Off there in a week or so. :biggrin:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> My "home from home"
> 
> Off there in a week or so. :biggrin:


 Details please?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

handlehall said:


> Details please?


 Pm sent.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> My "home from home"
> 
> Off there in a week or so. :biggrin:


That looks idyllic.

Sent from my brain using evolution and electricity.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I would gladly live in it all year round.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

This must obviously be a thread for the over 50s lol


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Docta13 said:


> This must obviously be a thread for the over 50s lol


 Depends on how you get there. :yes:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you had the money to ride and keep one of those me thinks a static caravan would be quite low in your list. artytime:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Only way to go, don't like the campsite??Hitch up and move on.
> 
> Although Big M wasn't too impressed with the "trailer park trash" tag so I only bought a truck but I was very tempted with the whole rig back when I quit the rat race.
> 
> ...


And I thought The Beast was big, that things massive!

The Beast:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Docta13 said:


> If you had the money to ride and keep one of those me thinks a static caravan would be quite low in your list. artytime:


 I've had three, and one of these. (amongst others)










You need somewhere to go for a blast, at least 200 miles away. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Depends on how you get there. :yes:


Beauty. Just don't attempt a u-turn on it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> My "home from home"
> 
> Off there in a week or so. :biggrin:


 Whilst not quite the same when I lived in the Czech Republic lot of people had weekend cabins in the surrounding countryside and a lot had old converted railway goods carriages. Some of them were very plush inside.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Pip said:


> And I thought The Beast was big, that things massive!
> 
> The Beast:
> 
> ...


 Nice, Big M would have something like that in a shot. The problem with the American trailers over here is they are literally just to big and at the time when we looked at them I made some enquires for somewhere to keep one and almost no sites would let them on but by that time I had already bought the truck.

I couldn't park this anywhere either, it took up four spaces in Tesco.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice, Big M would have something like that in a shot. The problem with the American trailers over here is they are literally just to big and at the time when we looked at them I made some enquires for somewhere to keep one and almost no sites would let them on but by that time I had already bought the truck.
> 
> I couldn't park this anywhere either, it took up four spaces in Tesco.
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


I bet you're popular when people have sofa's to move though...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Pip said:


> I bet you're popular when people have sofa's to move though...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Couches were a walk in the park. One bloke along the road cut down a fairly large tree, probably about 30' and asked me to take it to the dump for him

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Pip said:


> Beauty. Just don't attempt a u-turn on it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 It was the most uncomfortable thing on two wheels I've ever owned. I kept it for 7 months. The 900ss I had previously, stayed with me for over 10 years. Still old school technology and easy to look after.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> It was the most uncomfortable thing on two wheels I've ever owned. I kept it for 7 months. The 900ss I had previously, stayed with me for over 10 years. Still old school technology and easy to look after.


My 900SS only stayed with me until I broke it coming off crossing the Pennines. Then I got a 750SS and preferred it anyway, still miss that.

Sent from my brain using evolution and electricity.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Had one near Prestatyn for 4 years at tree tops caravan park. It was peaceful no club etc on site .The fees went up every year last bill was getting on for 3k then power and water rates on top , got a bit silly as we still went abroad twice a year .

if you use them all the time great , enjoy .

errr never had a bike .


----------

